# Commute from Blanchardstown to Dun Laoghaire



## maxo (24 May 2005)

Anyone out there commute from Blanchardstown area to Dun Laoghaire??
What is the best way (i.e train, car, bus) in terms of time spent commuting.

Just been offered a job in Dun Laoghaire and am seriously tempted but the commute is making me have second opinions.....I can be in the office anytime in the morning between 7am and 9:30am so there is a little flexibility there.....


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2005)

I used to commute from the _Navan Road _(_Ashtown/Cabra _area) to _Dun Laoghaire _by bus (39 etc. to town) and _DART _(from _Tara Street_) in the mid/late 90s and it worked out OK. Obviously you have a bit further to go and traffic levels and _DART _demand may be higher these days. Probably took me about an hour on average.


----------



## Round Tuit (25 May 2005)

AFAIK the train is be a good option and there are a couple which go all the way to Dun Laoghaire from Maynooth in the mornings. Bit jam packed mind you . . .


----------



## Gabriel (25 May 2005)

If you're driving and you leave anytime before 7 you will be there in less than an hour I'd imagine.


----------



## moneypitt (25 May 2005)

[font=&quot]Don't bother driving - took me an hour and twenty this morning to get to City centre from Blanch. It’s usually an hour if I start before seven, and up to an hour and haft if I start any time after half past seven.

I haven't tried the train myself, but I would imagine is much better than sitting in traffic burning fuel![/font]


----------



## collieb (26 May 2005)

If you are near the train line, there is a train from Clonsilla at around 8.15 in morning whch goes all the way to DL. It takes around 25 mins to city centre, so I'd imagine it gets to DL in about 50 -55 mins.


----------



## Oracle24 (30 May 2005)

The M50 to Cherrywood (Cabinteely/Loughlinstown) will be open by August. Once you get through the toll bridge, you'll be in Cherrywood in 15 mins. Allowing for traffic, Dun Laoigharie is MAX 15 mins from there.


----------



## sista (17 Mar 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone help me?? I need newer info on commuting from Blanchardstown to Dun Laoghaire.  Call me crazy but I am seriously thinking of buying in Waterville and will have to commute for awhile.  Any info on what the best way to do this would be so apprecaited.

Thanks


----------



## niceoneted (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: Blanchardstown to Dun Laogahire Commuting*

N3 onto the M50 then off at Sandyford for Dun laoghaire I would guess is best. You'll be paying for toll charges every day. 
From someone who commutes every day to work - not always at peak time as I work shift I would say don't do it. Unless your planning on getting a job nearer to where you are going to be living.


----------



## dereko1969 (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: Blanchardstown to Dun Laogahire Commuting*

not sure where in blanch waterville is but if it's not too far from coolmine or clonsilla train stations you could get the train to dun laoghaire (a few of the trains go direct otherwise you can change at connolly or pearse).


----------



## shesells (17 Mar 2009)

It depends on your start time. If like the OP you have a lot of flexibility then it might work (m50 only) but if say you have to be in by 9, forget it. In the last week it's taken a min of 30 mins to get from Waterville to the M50 at rush hour and that's only going to get worse when the road through the hospital closes. 

Buses are too irregular and they're cutting some of them. The train too is unreliable, no parking and a 20+ min walk.


----------



## dereko1969 (17 Mar 2009)

how is the train unreliable? i'd heard the service from there had improved a lot with fewer breakdowns. a 20 minute walk isn't going to kill anyone if it means avoiding being stuck getting onto the m50


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Mar 2009)

sista said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me?? I need newer info on commuting from Blanchardstown to Dun Laoghaire.  Call me crazy but I am seriously thinking of buying in Waterville and will have to commute for awhile.  Any info on what the best way to do this would be so apprecaited.
> 
> Thanks



His Sista,

Welcome to AAM.

Please don't duplicate your posts as this is in breach of 

I have merged the two threads here.


----------



## sista (17 Mar 2009)

Whoops Sue Ellen made a mistke, was trying figure it out. 
Thank you for your help 


Thanks guys for your replys every little bit helps, hopefully getting a transfer to that side of the city as my whole life is over there anyway. Appreciate the help.


----------



## europhile (17 Mar 2009)

What about the Phoenix Park station (nowhere near the Phoenix Park)?  Loads of parking there.


----------



## shesells (17 Mar 2009)

I've done my time on the train and apart from being jammed like Sardines, there were delays almost every day at either Drumcondra, Connolly or Tara St. My train never got into Pearse on time. Sometimes 5 mins late sometimes 20. 

As for the walk, it's a minimum of 20 mins. I'm fairly fit but it took me 25 plus which is grand on a dry day, not so in the rain when you have to then stand in a cramped space on the train. It does not leave you looking or smelling ready for a day at work!


----------



## shesells (17 Mar 2009)

europhile said:


> What about the Phoenix Park station (nowhere near the Phoenix Park)?  Loads of parking there.



Drive to there can take an hour from Waterville due to crazy traffic recently. You then have to pay for parking and squash on to an already jammed train!


----------



## europhile (17 Mar 2009)

A bicycle might be a better idea.


----------



## sista (18 Mar 2009)

You've given me alot to think about guys, thank you so much


----------

